# Mixing mineral foundation with moisturizer



## Momo (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone do this to create a tinted moisturizer? I think it's my new HG application. I'm tired of my shedding, scratchy brushes!

This method provides the benefits of moisturization, easy smooth coverage, and applying minerals "wet". Perfect if I'm in a hurry. I'm just going to mix a mineral foundation shade and apply it wet from now on. It's like foundation and concealer in one, too.

I just slap it on, dust some blush, cover in setting powder (I'll probably mix a custom shade up), spray with water.

Who's a shade mixing mogul? I'm starting to be one!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried but it didnt mix well. Maybe it was the moisturizer or i just did a crappy job. I ended up throwing it away because i didnt like it but im all for experimenting!


----------



## Thais (Feb 26, 2007)

I did it once but ended up looking very masky, weird.... I should try it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you let it sit or something? I mix a new small batch up every day on the back of my hand.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried this before and it looks pretty good.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 26, 2007)

On the back of your hand sounds igenouse what a great idea and that way you dont make to much, cool idea


----------



## Momo (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it helps that my moisturizer (biologica i think) isn't very thick, so the foundation makes it creamy rather than plastery.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried it and it didnt turn out right


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 26, 2007)

This doesn't work well with my Aveeno moisturizer. It contains finely milled oatmeal and I think it changes the texture.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 26, 2007)

it just didnt really blend well.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

I am afraid to try that - I am not usually good at those kinds of things! I am having alot of luck doing my MMU wet with Fix+ spray, thanks to Thais!


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 26, 2007)

Which brand of MMU do you use for this? I would like to try this. I read on another MMU forum that someone had success with this by mixing their minerals with aloe vera gel and applying. I guess it works better with some brands than others.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 26, 2007)

i might give this a try ,i just cant seem to get the right amount of buffing ,minerals etc,thanks for the info and also what kind of mmu works well with this method?


----------



## Momo (Feb 26, 2007)

BE is what I've tried most with this, works well. My moisturizer is also just a touch watery. BE's Revver-upper moisturizer works as well though.


----------



## nikkiz. (Feb 27, 2007)

I've tried this with my Olay moisturiser but it ended up having a white cast (must be the SPF in Olay) or maybe I should use a darker shade of MMU foundation when doing this.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think certain brands of MMU mix well with moisturizer. And I'm sure certain moisturizers don't mix well with MMU, either. Haha. I've done it before myself, but it never gave me enough coverage on its own. I always put another layer of foundation over top of it with a brush, and that worked well for me.


----------



## star_babe_22 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've never had much luck applying mineral makeup mixed with moisturiser. I've never had luck with applying minerals wet either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2007)

i never thought of that. thanks!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 1, 2007)

I just tried it today because they idea sounds so great, especially because it takes less time. Unfortunately it didn't work at all - my face was totally uneven and when I tried to spread everything more evenly, I rubbed parts away and ended up with flaking skin ... Mhm, maybe my winter moisturizer is a bit too thick, I'll try it again when I switch to a lighter lotion.


----------



## lilita (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to do this when I was using EDM because the foundation felt so drying on my skin. I was hoping that the moisturizer would help with the dryness, but I don't think it made much difference. Personally, I prefer using a brush. The Lumiere kabuki I am using now is super-soft and non-shedding - it feels great and is more fun than using fingers IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I am a shade-mixoholic too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Mar 1, 2007)

It seems it doesn't work for everyone. That's too bad. I really like this application method.


----------



## blueberrycraze (Mar 3, 2007)

I am gonna try this method some time. Thanks!


----------



## mint_mentos (Mar 19, 2007)

I have tried mixing my Mineral Foundation from MeLange with Dermalogica's Active Moist moisturizer. It works great for me. I just need very little mineral to have it tinted.


----------



## speedy (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, what a brilliant idea, I'm going to try it. Thanks!


----------



## Momo (Mar 19, 2007)

I started using mmu mixed with my pureluxe eraser too, works wonderfully.


----------



## coromo (Mar 20, 2007)

great idea Momokins. Thanks


----------



## LadyTee16 (Mar 21, 2007)

Great idea! I'm gonna have to try that out.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 17, 2007)

Exactly what are you girls' methods of mixing your mmu foundation with moisturizer? Thanks~!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 17, 2007)

no great science here, I just put a small blob of moisturizer on the top of my hand add some mmu and mix~~

ALSO I am really liking putting on my minerals then taking some coconut oil and just patting a SMALL bit on my cheeks etc makes my makeup look a bit dewy which I am liking (I am 48 and need dewy)


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 17, 2007)

wouldnt it goes right into your hand ???


----------



## chocobon (Jun 17, 2007)

Interesting!! I never thought of trying that!!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 18, 2007)

this is what I do as well, though right now back to putting it on with brushes, _I go back and forth all the time, _

NO you dont rub into hand just mix on top of hand, what might help is if your hands arent overly dry because dry hands would absorb the moisture pretty fast


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 19, 2007)

I scoop a small amount of MMU onto a paint palette. To that I add some MoM (it helps my foundation stay matte and oil-free all day) and mix them well to obtain a thin, uniform liquid foundation. I then use a large flat taklon foundation brush to "paint" it on my face. This method of application gives me the most even, translucent and flawless finish. And it's fast and fool-proof.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ize (Jun 19, 2007)

Dermalogica Skin smoothing cream and Clinique 1-2-3 moisturiser(the yellow one) also works well with mmu-mixes. I've not tried it with any special brand, just my own home-mixed foundation


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 19, 2007)

does mmu dissolve in moisturizer so easily ??


----------



## ize (Jun 19, 2007)

dissolves and dissolves.. it blends more than dissolves. You need to work it a bit to get the lumps out, but otherwise it's easy.. at least with my moisturiser(s)


----------



## spice7 (Jun 19, 2007)

i also mix the olay moisturizer and mmu in the palm of hand and have had no problems... i feel like the mixing gives me more of a flawless finish look compared to the powdery look i was getting with brush application... i also tend to go over my face with a flocked sponge.. just to make sure everything is even... i use mineral boutique mmu seems to work with that well =)


----------



## peachycheeks (Sep 18, 2007)

I just do not get it. I tried this many times and alway ended up so bad.

I try this using 2 different moisturizer(olay, shootys) and tried 3 different brand of MMU( EDM, Signature, elegant) and none of them was pleasent.

First of all , the shades which were perfect applying dry, they became lighter and look cakey with this method. The whole thing ended up looking like a haloween mask, even when I put only a tiny bit of color into the moisturizer.

Most of the time I just ended up washing it off, because it was not suitable to wear outside of the house. Once I actually went to work like that and even one of my male college asked that what is wrong with my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So it is definetely not for me.

I think because I have dry dehydrated skin. The dry skin absorbs moisturizer so quickly, it can not be spread evenly fast enough.


----------



## SUTIL (Sep 18, 2007)

tried this before when i was just starting with MMUs. i sometimes got tired of buffing and it takes too much time so what i did was i mixed my BE with my Olay moisturizer and applied it on my face. it worked like a tinted moisturizer but with more coverage. looove it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i still do this if im on a hurry and i want to use MMU.


----------



## MsMe (Sep 20, 2007)

Going to have to try this. It seems faster than buffing. Thanks


----------



## ParasiteEve (Sep 20, 2007)

I've tried this before &amp; i love it!!

I used Napolean Primer which is like a really light liquidish moisturiser. I find that the texture of the moisturiser cannot be thick or gel-like or it'll get messy.


----------



## lacheen (Sep 21, 2007)

worth to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AverysMom (Sep 21, 2007)

I was going to post about this exact thing this morning. Yesterday I was in such a rush to get out of the house and I realized that I didn't even have makeup on. I mixed my AN minerals with my moisturizer, rubbed it on quickly, a quick swipe of my mineral veil with my long handled kabuki, blush and out the door. When I got to my appointment I looked in the mirror and was so pleasantly surprised to see how great the coverage actually was! I had time this morning, but did the same routine and I love it!


----------



## MsMe (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok. I tried it and I love it! Thanks again!


----------



## tanjls (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm...I must try this some day...so far I've only tried mixing with aloe vera


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 23, 2007)

I gotta try it too... my moisturizer is more gel like so I'm not sure if it'll work.


----------



## guggi7 (Sep 23, 2007)

i havent tried mixing mineral foundation with moisturiser, but i found if u mix a little bit of mineral silk dust with sunscreen it makes your face completely shine free! love this stuff &lt;3


----------



## MsMe (Sep 23, 2007)

I mixed the foundation with sunscreen also the results were nice.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Sep 24, 2007)

I have tried this a few times, but it never seems to work for me. I've tried different MMU's with different moisturisers - I think my skin is just really really difficult!

xxx


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Oct 5, 2007)

i mix my edm foundation with neutrogena sunblock. it glides really perfectly and i get that dewy no makeup look. then i finish off with ocean mist mineral veil.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 5, 2007)

mixing with sunblock sounds likw a great ideawhich one do you mix it with ?since theres different spf`s,i want to try this too


----------



## Bexy (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to give this a try tomorrow. I have to work today so I can not experiment just in case it does not work, lol. But it sounds like it will work well.

I learned on here that you can apply the MMU wet and I have been looking extra good ever since I tried this. Everyone tells me how pretty my skin looks.


----------



## amym_79 (Oct 11, 2007)

definitely something I am going to try . Thanks for the tip !


----------



## babyanj (Oct 19, 2007)

I started doing this with Silk Naturals Foundation... The first batches of the foundation I made looked pale on me and I couldn't seem to fix it (total newbie). But since I didn't want it to go to waste I mixed a bit with a little glob of moisturizer, et voila! Nice tinted moisturizer that looked just right. Way better than when I applied it dry. This is also a neat trick when I'm lazy or in a hurry to apply foundation.


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 22, 2007)

hi

I applying with my misturizer and its great. I put a little amount on my back hand and taking a little and mix with my foundation and its great!

I get a wonderfull coverage and its very very resistant.


----------



## Leony (Oct 22, 2007)

I've tried it, and still using the method because I don't think I need to spend another $$ just to get a new tinted moisturizer.


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have more advice.. after you applying the mmu on the face take a little amount from your moiztoizer and buff where you need extra coverage!

this is will be great!

I have SM and EDM and the coverage is great!


----------



## missroadkill (Oct 23, 2007)

That's how I apply my mineral foundation. I mix it in with some moisturizer and it works well because I have dry skin!


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 23, 2007)

if you have a dry skin after you appling the foundation take a little amount from your moisturizer with the kabuki brush and applying egain.

this is will give you a wonderfull coverage and not- dry skin.


----------



## mamaherrera (May 1, 2012)

Does it really give you lighter shade when mixed with moisturizer, or no??  first I tried with water, gave me a darker shade, and now to have to deal with a lighter shade?  I Just want it to stay true to it's color.  Also, what brush do you all use to apply this, or do you use your fingers??


----------



## divadoll (May 1, 2012)

I've done this before and I don't think it became darker not lighter...not that I noticed anyways. I used a foundation brush to mix and apply.


----------



## mamaherrera (May 2, 2012)

thanks for the response, I thought I was the only one here.  Did you mean to say it had no color change at all?

 and if you use a foundation brush, can you tell me how you keep it from not showing lines of the brush on your face.  Because i see lines when I use a foundation brush.


----------



## divadoll (May 3, 2012)

I had no noticeable colour change. I can't say 'at all' but I didn't notice any... I applied with a brush then smooth with my fingers. No lines or streaking.


----------



## Makeup Buff (May 8, 2012)

From my experience, mixing mineral foundation with moisturizer sheers out the coverage a bit but makes it more but doesn't make the shade lighter. I use foundation brush when applying it on my face then I tap a lightly damp sponge all over my face to help even out the application even more. If I have a beauty blender I would use that instead to pat the foundation on my skin but I don't have it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mamaherrera (May 8, 2012)

thanks so much for addressing my questions .


----------



## Tyari (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't done this yet but I think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## MartinNat9 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, I have just tried this effect, and it has worked really well. What a great tip. It has got rid of all my blemishes and given me a natural and glowing tone. A tip for everyine to try!


----------



## squeeze321 (Sep 9, 2012)

I stopped wearing foundation a few years ago because it always looked heavy, made my skin appear dry and flaky and felt very uncomfortable. I also looked ill with make up on,  like I'd been 'done up by an undertaker' ........this is no understatement honest! So I decided to use BB cream which I tried for the first time yesterday, again without great results until today I had the 'bright' idea of adding BB cream to my moisturizer wwwweyhey hahahah.......great results so here is the step by step instructions if anyone wants to try this!

1) I washed and cleansed my face.....as normal.

2) I applied a 'generous' amount of moisturizer.....more than normal to my face. Please note I did not slap it on like polyfilla.

3) Next, I applied a drop of BB cream to one finger, then a drop of moisturizer to the other and mixed them together on my face, starting with the tzone then  doing the same for both cheeks.

4) Once the 'mixture' had dried, or settled,  I again used my fingers to smudge my cheeks and my natural rosey cheek colour showed through, giving my face a natural look. I have even kept it on for a few hours to see if I could tolerate it..hahah

Wow

I am curious to know if anyone else has tried this and what you thought of the results.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 9, 2012)

> I stopped wearing foundation a few years ago because it always looked heavy, made my skin appear dry and flaky and felt very uncomfortable. I also looked ill with make up on, Â like I'd been 'done up by an undertaker' ........this is no understatement honest! So I decided to use BB cream which I tried for the first time yesterday, again without great results until today I had the 'bright' idea of adding BB cream to my moisturizer wwwweyhey hahahah.......great results so here is the step by step instructions if anyone wants to try this! 1) I washed and cleansed my face.....as normal. 2) I applied a 'generous' amount of moisturizer.....more than normal to my face. Please note I did not slap it on like polyfilla. 3) Next, I applied a drop of BB cream to one finger, then a drop of moisturizer to the other and mixed them together on my face, starting with the tzone then Â doing the same for both cheeks. 4) Once the 'mixture' had dried, or settled, Â I again used my fingers to smudge my cheeks and my natural rosey cheek colour showed through, giving my face a natural look. I have even kept it on for a few hours to see if I could tolerate it..hahah Wow I am curious to know if anyone else has tried this and what you thought of the results.:yey:


 I'm confused as to why you need so much moisturizer? Why you'd need to add even more moisturizer to your bb cream? My bb cream is pretty creamy and doesnt require any more added to it. What kind of bb cream are you using? I use Missha signature. When the weather is warmer, I use skin79 VIP gold because it is drier than the Missha.


----------



## squeeze321 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am also surprised that I have to use so much moisterizer, it's wierd but it seems to work for me for some reason. I am using L'Oreal Nude Magique BB cream. I have also ordered another one from ebay (a different make) which I will try both with and without moisterizer when it arrives. Foundation, regardless of the type or make has always looked un-natural on me and also feels uncomfortable.

I have occassional breakouts but nothing too severe, my skin is not sensitive as I can put anything on it and I get no reaction, apart from the fact that I look like I've been 'laid out' with foundation on. I think different BB creams must have different amount of moisturizers in them, and people have different skin types ,  I have also read on some sites that advise people to use moisturizer with BB cream and some do not.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *squeeze321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also surprised that I have to use so much moisterizer, it's wierd but it seems to work for me for some reason. I am using L'Oreal Nude Magique BB cream. I have also ordered another one from ebay (a different make) which I will try both with and without moisterizer when it arrives. Foundation, regardless of the type or make has always looked un-natural on me and also feels uncomfortable.
> 
> I have occassional breakouts but nothing too severe, my skin is not sensitive as I can put anything on it and I get no reaction, apart from the fact that I look like I've been 'laid out' with foundation on. I think different BB creams must have different amount of moisturizers in them, and people have different skin types ,  I have also read on some sites that advise people to use moisturizer with BB cream and some do not.


 Thats because its not real BB cream!  American 'BB cream' imitation is not the same as the real thing!  

I always use moisturizer before applying any product but I don't have to slather my face in it.  Try Missha or Skin79.  Dr Jart is also good but very expensive compared to the other 2.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been using Holika Holika BB cream and it actually gives good coverage. I moisturise my face then quickly apply it on top, then I use a brush to blend. I noticed that it does give me breakouts on some areas and it completely flakes on my dry areas. I use it because I like the coverage it gives me... does anyone use this bb cream and have they had this problem? Are all bb creams like this?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2012)

> I have been using Holika Holika BB cream and it actually gives good coverage. I moisturise my face then quickly apply it on top, then I use a brush to blend. I noticed that it does give me breakouts on some areas and it completely flakes on my dry areas. I use it because I like the coverage it gives me... does anyone use this bb cream and have they had this problem? Are all bb creams like this?


 I've never tried that brand but maybe you are having an allergic reaction to it. I have eczema and when I'm sensitive to a particular product, I breakout in some spots and dry itchy spots in others.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried that brand but maybe you are having an allergic reaction to it. I have eczema and when I'm sensitive to a particular product, I breakout in some spots and dry itchy spots in others.


 Yes thats exactly what it does to me too! I also have eczema so maybe it is an allergic reaction. I have the skin79 one which i havent tried yet, i will give that a go and see if i also get a reaction from it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah.  Switch after you get some hydrocordisone and the flaking and weird patches disappear so you can tell whether you are allergic to that one too or not.  I'd been ok with the skin79 vip gold one but everyone is different.


----------



## deenydiny (Dec 22, 2012)

I've just bought BM and use it with my moisturizer! It dissolves in it really quickly. 
Yesterday it worked really well, but today I forgot to moisturize before doing it, and there were patches where it had dried and had to add more moisturizer. 

I might try other moisturizers to see which one works best. This was a good idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

When I want more coverage in an area I make up a more concentrated blob of it.


----------



## skin care (Dec 28, 2012)

I think its a good idea.


----------



## aromatherapy (Feb 12, 2013)

It works great, I tried it before and it was awesome.


----------



## vitiligocure (Feb 19, 2013)

Well if you are applying makeup on winter than you no need to mix foundation in makeup and if you are applying makeup on summer than you need to mix foundation in it.


----------



## OhMyCurlz (Feb 19, 2013)

I've tried this, and Essential Wholesale recommends it as well. They have a uncolored Liquid Foundation Base that you can mix you MMU in an it will turn into a liquid foundation. I think the coverage depends on the pigmentation of the powder. So for example if you are using a sheer mineral powder.....when you add it to moisturizer...it's going to be sheer. A highly pigmented powder will give more coverage when mixed with moisturizer. Sometimes the ingredients in the powder can also effect the thickness of the moisturizer. THAT"S what you want to watch out for. So if your mineral powder has arrowroot, tapioca starch, corn starch, or any other thickening agent...when you mix with moisturizer  it will either be to thick or flake off. Efficacy when it comes to this method is based on the mineral powder moreso than anything else. I get my makeup from lucysminerals.com and moisturizer from essentialwholesale.com.


----------



## amandagreen (May 14, 2013)

I do this all the time, but I don't do it the way you'd think. First I put moisturizer onto my face and give it a good rubbing in. Once I am done I feel like its a bit too oily and that is when I 'spot' the foundation all over my face and run that in too. It works better that way and then the foundation smooths into the cream that is already smoothed onto my skin! Adding more moisturizer just creates a coffee and cream effect and I land up washing it all off.


----------

